# Using LGB 1015 Reverse Loop Set for a Wye Track Configuration



## Jimbo611 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this forum, and hope a member can help me.

I am installing a 3 to 400 foot loop or circle of single track in my back yard. Where the track goes past the back of my garage, I want to make a Wye using 3 switches. This Wye will lead to a spur going into my garage to a 2 track storage yard for my trains. I have two sets of LGB 1015 Reverse Loop Electronic Track Sections. Section #1015T and 1015K, I have 2 each. The LGB instructions do not make it very clear to me where these track sections should be placed in the Wye track configuration. I will be running a long train, about 20 feet in length if this is an issue to be concerned about. I want to be able to pull my train out of the garage and have the option of going around my circle in either direction, then when done running, back up my train into the garage. I hope this is clear to my fellow garden railroaders, and someone who has used these LGB track sections can help me.

Thanks so much,
Jim


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To better understand the LGB wiring system, download the manual LGB EPL 559 pdf just do a google search for this. 
This online manual has old info, but nothing on the old MTS system, just the hard copy has mts info. 

Page 126 shows the WYE with LGB track you have. 

Al;so check the training Dutchman's site for lots more info on using the EPL system. 


The Training Dutchman, Maarten Meeuwes 
www.trainingdutchman.nl/ 

PS, I saw your Aristo post, but did not respond as that site is for Aristo products only. This site is great for all manufacturer info and problems/solutions. 

But remember that at times people post opinions, use your own judgement.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Since you are going to be using the wye at the beginning and end of a session you will not need any automation. You can do it with your 2 1015Ts and a DTDP (double throw double pole) switch. Put one of the double gap 1015Ts in each arm of the wye. This will isolate the tracks and switch leading directly into the garage. Wire in theDTDP switch to the power feed to the track in the garage. If you are running trains clockwise the DTDP switch will be in one direction and if you are running counterclockwise it will be on the other.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

On second or third thought, I do not think that you even need the DPDT switch and just use one of the 1015Ts. You just do not want power coming up both aides of the wye to the switch. If I am wrong someone will correct me. Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Forget the previous comment. Upon further thought, it will only work in one direction.


----------



## Jimbo611 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Hi Dan,*

*Thanks for your reply. I will check out the sites you sent me. Yes, I find this forum much better, the Aristo forum really restricts what you can talk about. I am sure most of us G gaugers have several brands of trains working together, that we want to talk about. I may revise my track plan and put in reverse loops instead of the Wye. The LGB instructions are simple for a reverse loop. I want to try to keep my RR simple, and I am so happy that I found this forum. Sorry for the small font, I must figure out to increase it. Using BOLD makes it a little better.*
*Happy Railroading,*
*Jim







*


----------



## Jimbo611 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello Chuck,
Thank You for your 3 posts and your effort to help. I can tell you really had your thinking cap on. The dealer that sold me the two sets of LGB 1015 Reverse Loop Tracks said I will need both sets, but the LGB instructions are not much help. I want to try to keep my RR simple, as my old brain can not handle to much "Tech" stuff. I have a large basement floor, and I am thinking of laying out a small Wye track, and experiment with the 1015 track sections, and a small LGB powered tender that I have. Sorry for the small font size.
Jim


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When dealing with a reversing loop and a WYE, they are much the same as to having a section isolated. 

Watch out for the 1015k and T as one has diodes. OK for making the train going only one way in the loop. 

You need a switch to reverse the main line while the train is in the isolated loop for the wye to work in both directions, and the same goes for the loop, but the loop can be configured for one way operation with the main line needing a reversing switch. 

The switch to reverse the main line polarity can be manual, automatic vis reeds and magnets, or you could buy an electronic device to do it automagically. 

And remember that the isolated section needs to be longer than your longest train (plan for the future, make it real long!!) esp with metal wheels as a caboose with metal wheels or a passenger car with metal wheels can short the gap in the track.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan:


According to my LGB catalogue, the stock 1015T (aka 10152) does not have any diodes or other electronics but it does say that one of the two 1015Ts in the reversing unit contains electronics. That is probably the diode track you are talking about. I could not find a 1015k, so I have no idea as to what that does.

Chuck


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is how you deal with a wye. You just ned a turnout motor on the turnout with the supplementary dpdt switch attached and four insulators.

How to Wire a Wye


----------



## Jimbo611 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Chuck, I looked up the LGB Instructions and the 1015T is noted as a normal isolating track section, as both rail are cut in the middle. The 1015K is noted as special diode track with an arrow to indicate the direction of running. Both rails on the 1015K are also cut in the middle. The instruction state's that the distance between each track section must be longer than the longest train. This may cause me to re-think my track design, as my train is close to 20 feet long. I have a USA GGI with 5, USA 36" passenger cars, and there are 10 in the set if I want to add any more.
Thanks for your post,
Jim


----------

